# A Basic guide to Human Growth Hormone (HGH)



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2012)

The intention of this guide is to give you a good basic working knowledge of HGH and how to intelligently use it. While this is not intended to cover every conceivable nuance of HGH use, it should provide you with a solid enough background to create your cycle around. Few other hormones have generated more [...]

*Read More...*


----------

